# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  ما مفرد وجمع انسان

## قرصان العراق

السلام عليكم
ارجو الاجابة على سؤالي هل للفظة (انسان ) مفرد او جمع وما تصغيره

----------


## لامية العرب

(وأناسي كثيرا)
(من الجنة والناس )
والله أعلم

----------


## الجواد المغربي

السلام عليكم وحمة الله:
لفظ الإنسان فيما أعلم في لسان العرب مفرد وجمع.

----------


## الجواد المغربي

أما تصغيره والله أعلم؛ فهو أُنَيْسٌ.

----------


## قرصان العراق

شكرا جزيلا لكم وبارك الله بكم

----------


## عيد فهمي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجواد المغربي
					

أما تصغيره والله أعلم؛ فهو أُنَيْسٌ.


هداكم الله
«أُنَيس» تصغير «أَنَس»
أما «إنسان» فتصغيره «أُنَيسِيان» على غير قياس
ومنه قول المتنبي:
وكان ابنا عدو كاثراه *** له ياءي حروف أنيسيانوأما جمعه فهو: أَناسيّ
قال الخليل في كتاب العين: «وسمِّي الإنسان من النِّسيان. والإنسانُ في الأصل: إنْسيان، لأنّ جماعته: أناسيّ وتصغيره: أُنَيسِيان»
*

----------


## الجواد المغربي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أما الكلمات التي يكون حرفها الرابع حرف علة كإنسان وأرجوحة؛ فإن الألف والواو فيهما تقلبان ياء عند التصغير؛ فنقول أنيسين؛ ولا نقول أنيسيان؛ وأريجيحة، فإن كان الحرف الرابع ياء، بقيت عند التصغير على حالها؛ نحو/ قتديل= قنيديل.

----------


## عيد فهمي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجواد المغربي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أما الكلمات التي يكون حرفها الرابع حرف علة كإنسان وأرجوحة؛ فإن الألف والواو فيهما تقلبان ياء عند التصغير؛ فنقول أنيسين؛ ولا نقول أنيسيان؛ وأريجيحة، فإن كان الحرف الرابع ياء، بقيت عند التصغير على حالها؛ نحو/ قتديل= قنيديل.


سبحان الله 

قد نبهتُ في مشاركتي قائلا:




			
				أما «إنسان» فتصغيره «أُنَيسِيان» على غير قياس


 مع أنك في البداية كنت تقول مصغره: أنيس!

قال ابن منظور في لسان العرب: وفي حديث ابن صَيَّاد قال النبي صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم ذاتَ يوم انْطَلِقوا بنا إِلى أُنَيسيانٍ قد رأَينا شأْنه وهو تصغير إِنسان جاء شاذّاً على غير قياس وقياسه أُنَيْسانٌ
وقال ابن سيده في المخصص: ومما يحقَّر على غير بناء مُكَبَّره المستعمَل في الكلامِ إنسانٌ تقول فيه أُنَيْسِيان
وقال ابن الأثير في النهاية في غريب الحديث: وفي حديث ابن صياد [ قال النبي صلّى اللّه عليه وسلم ذات يوم : انْطَلِقُوا بِنَا إلى أُنَيْسَيان قَدْ رَابنا شأنُه. هو تصغير إنسان جاء شَاذّاً على غير قياس وقياس تصغيره أُنَيْسَان
ومع ذلك فأنت تقول: 




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجواد المغربي
					

فنقول أنيسين؛ ولا نقول أنيسيان






			
				قال الخليل في كتاب العين: «وسمِّي الإنسان من النِّسيان. والإنسانُ في الأصل: إنْسيان، لأنّ جماعته: أناسيّ وتصغيره: أُنَيسِيان»
			
		

*

----------


## قرصان العراق

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
يا اخوتي في الله نحن ندخل هذه المنتديات للتعلم والاستفادة من بعضنا البعض سواء في السؤال او الجواب مما يجرنا الى مناقشات ومناظرات حتى نصل الى الحل الامثل والجواب الشافي فانا عندما فوجئت بهذا المنتدى الكبير بعلمه واعضائه بعد طول عناء في الانترنت الذي لم اجد فيه ما يشفي طموحي مثل هذا المنتدى الرائع بارك الله فيه وفي من انشاءه واثابكم الله على اي شي افدتم به انفسكم وغيركم
فدعونا عندما نطلب العلم يجب ان نطلبه بسعة صدر وبدون ان نحمل على بعضنا البعض اي ضغينة او عداء فدعونا نصل الى ما نبغي ونريد من خلال علمكم الراسي والمفيد
بوركتم  يا اخوتي الاعزاء جميع من شارك في هذه المعلومات النافعة
ويبقى كلامي الاخير وهو ( اين جواب سؤالي؟ فانا لاحظت اكثر من اجابة وكلها مقنعة ونريد ان نرسي على صواب لان لغتنا الجميلة لا تقبل اي خطأ)
شكرا لكم*

----------

